# AE "In Farbe ändern" in weiss?



## ToboTheRibbler (19. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da eine frage zum Effekt "In Farbe Ändern" in meinem Fall mit Adobe After Effects CS4. Und zwar habe ich eine Szene in der jemand mit einer roten Rettungsweste ins Meer geht. Diese Rettungsweste habe ich versucht mittels des erwähnten Efekts zu verfärben, was an sich auch gut klappt und aktzeptabel aussieht. Allerdings schaffe ich es nicht die Weste weiß oder schwarz zu machen, es funktionieren nur "richtige" Farben wie blau, grün ect. Gibt es einstellungsmöglichkeiten die mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen könnten? Weil das Ergebnis mit diesem Effekt an sich für mich zufriedenstellend ist, nur brauch ich die Weste nicht in blau sondern in weiß 

Habt Ihr da Ideen die mir weiterhelfen könnten? 

Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus.

Grüße
Tobo


----------



## chmee (19. August 2009)

Es gibt dort den Regler *Sättigung transformieren*.



mfg chmee


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (19. August 2009)

Also der Effekt "Farbe ändern" bringt mir keine guten Ergebnisse, auch bei einem Sättigungswert von -100% wird es allenfalls grau. Deswegen, hab hier ja Bewusst den Effekt "In Farbe Ändern" aufgezählt, weil der, zwar nicht mit der gewünschten Farbe, zumindestens bei mir ein deutlich besseres Ergebnis liefert. Nur da bekomm ich es eben nicht weiß. Hat noch jmd ne Idee?


----------



## chmee (19. August 2009)

Und, wie wär's damit?



Zudem gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, das Ergebnis in eine Lumamaske umzuwandeln ("Korrektur-Matte anzeigen") und eben diese Lumamaske für eine Einstellungsebene zu benutzen, wo nur die Sättigung verringert wird oder oder oder.

mfg chmee


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (19. August 2009)

hat geklappt vielen Dank, flackert zwar ein bisschen aber das ist halb so wild.

Also Danke nochmal


----------

